
Amazon account email addresses disclosed by employee to third-party seller - ConSeannery
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-says-third-party-seller-got-some-customers-email-addresses-1538772883
======
ConSeannery
Email I received from Amazon regarding the issue:

""" Hello,

We are writing to let you know that your email address was disclosed by an
Amazon employee to a third-party seller on our website in violation of our
policies. As a result, the employee has been terminated and we are supporting
law enforcement in their prosecution. The third-party seller has been blocked
from selling on our website. No other information related to your account was
shared.

This is not a result of anything you have done, and there is no need for you
to take any action.

Thank you,

Amazon Customer Service """

